# 504 Canopy



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know where one might find a canopy to fit an IH 504? I cant seem to find anything. Not looking for anything more than shade.

Thanks


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Luke Strawwalker can turn you onto an inexpensive/very effective model. Pics of his are in numerous other threads on HT 

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/43594-tractor-canopy/?hl=%2Bswimming+%2Bpool#entry384274

It's now world-famous and you MAY have to pay him royalties for use of his idea  

73, Mark


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

fball1208 said:


> Anyone know where one might find a canopy to fit an IH 504? I cant seem to find anything. Not looking for anything more than shade.
> 
> Thanks


Aren't there universal umbrella kits if you only want shade?


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea just found a few didnt know maybe if i could find something that may bolt onto the axle instead of the fenders.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Their claim:

Four oil-tempered spring steel bows are locked into place with individual spring clips, providing ease of operation and a rigid framework for the cover. Frame constructed of tubular steel. All metal parts, including frame and mounting brackets, zinc plated for rust resistance and lasting appearance. 54" square cover is made of durable polyester material. Each corner is double reinforced and has heavy steel grommets. Complete with universal mounting bracket. *NOTE: Can be mounted on* side of fender,* rear end / axle housing*, foot platform. Fits tractors, combines, swathers and Industrial equipment. This ABC2369 is a yellow umbrella.

http://www.steinertractor.com/Deluxe-Yellow-Umbrella-with-BracketsABC2369?CID=ABC2369&gclid=CPf_0PGctc0CFQsDaQodrzMHZQ

This is just an arbitrary choice...the fist one that popped up to a search.

Or just add these two together

http://www.gemplers.com/product/219722/Axle-Mount-40-48-Folding-Buggy-Top-Canopies

http://www.gemplers.com/product/219721/Fender-Mount-40W-Folding-Buggy-top-Tractor-Canopy

73, Mark


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks man exactly what i was looking for. must have been my lack of sleep impairing my google ability. Wife will now be happy to have shade on her favorite ride.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Luke Strawwalker can turn you onto an inexpensive/very effective model. Pics of his are in numerous other threads on HT
> 
> http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/43594-tractor-canopy/?hl=%2Bswimming+%2Bpool#entry384274
> 
> ...


LOL No but contributions are always welcome... 

later! OL J R


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I run a 504 as well, definitely need one.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

It's the time of year to find "Strawwalker" shades on sale.


----------

